# The "new" Pat



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Please tell me if it is a RUMOR that Civil Service has now placed a STEP STOOL at the 5 foot wall in order to CODDLE those who can't get over? 

If this is so, I would LOVE to see the LAWSUITS flying from those who have LOST their jobs for not being able to get over it (there were a few part time intermittents when I took it). 

I believe there was an article in the Globe this weekend describing the new stool and how many people have miraculously passed this time around. I do not get the Globe. Has anyone out there seen this article or can confirm the stool ?

I think if this is the truth. It's pretty pathetic. What's next? Offering the candadate the choice of which test they would like to take?


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

Not a stool but rather some bars across the back of the wall to boost yourself up on. It was pretty pathetic, you're right. You want to know something too? The biggest group of failures that bitched and moaned about the wall being too diffcult for them to get over (the females) STILL had trouble passing because they just didn't get in shape and couldn't follow directions. So don't worry, adding steps to the back of the wall isn't allowing anyone to pass it who wouldn't have passed it already. Morons still fail for being morons. I skipped the steps just on principle, I found it to be pathetic as well.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok...now, I"m not saying there aren't some dumb-ass females out there, but you have to think about how females are physically built. We don't have the same upper body strength has men...never have and never will. Granted, in CT at the academy there is a 6ft chain link fence and a 4ft wall and we didn't get any help! But I suppose it's just a matter of training...and strength...I dunno, I suppose all I'm saying is don't blame females, I know plenty of guys who probably couldn't do it either.


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

I am a female and I never had a problem with it. in all honesty, I used my top assets (that I hope most fit men dont have) in my favor to propel me over. 

I just could not believe my ears when I heard about it. Good for all of you who "passed" the test. I am interested in seeing how those who never got this opportunity for the past few years react. Think about all the people male and female, who have just given up on their dreams of becoming a cop because of that wall. Now it just switches at the whim of whoever is in charge? Because some PD cant fill their upcoming Academy Class? Dumbing Down, indeed. I dont know but in my Academy class we used the wall all the time for PT, all the time. Its just not used only for one test at the PAT. 

What about giving all those men and women who lost their jobs or were shunned away another chance? I can't wait to see the lawsuits. Further, why not let everyone pass. I want to know where I can get my refund for the $150.00 I slapped down for 2 minutes of bliss.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

ShakeEmDOwn016 said:


> I am a female and I never had a problem with it. in all honesty, I used my top assets (that I hope most fit men dont have) in my favor to propel me over. It was my favorite part of the test. .


:mrgreen:


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

Here is the article from Sunday's Telegram:

‘Jury still out’ as female recruit passes police test
Gemme still questions fairness
By Milton J. Valencia TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF

WORCESTER— The five Worcester police recruits who took a state-required physical abilities test last week passed, including one woman, but Police Chief Gary J. Gemme is still waiting to officially endorse the controversial exam. 

“The jury is still out,” he said. “I think it’s good that they recognized issues (with the test) and corrected it.” 

Chief Gemme said he’s still waiting for more women to take the test — three are set to take it Thursday — before making any final decision. 

The female recruit who passed the test last Thursday had practiced by building a replica of a segment of the test in her back yard. 

“I can’t think of any men who took the test having to build” a replica, the chief said. 

At issue is a portion of the test that triggered concerns about possible discrimination against women. These concerns about the test — required by civil service regulations for all police recruits — centered on a 5-foot wall participates must scale in the obstacle course within a set time period. 

The previous wall design was a straight surface, with no areas to get a toe footing, requiring participants to rely solely on upper body strength to get over it. The dimensions of the wall were seen as an automatic advantage to men, because their physical make-up gives them more upper body strength than women. That belief was buttressed by statistics that showed 33 percent of the women who took the test in recent years passed, compared to 92 percent of men. 

In many cases, women were able to scale the wall, but it required extra effort that drained the energy they needed for other parts of the course, according to those who criticized the wall. Several women were able to complete the climb over the wall, but only after several attempts, so they did not complete the test within the required time period and failed. 

Police departments from Fall River to Boston and Worcester said the test handicapped their efforts to hire more women and better diversify their forces. They said they weren’t looking to give advantages to women, but simply wanted “a level playing field.” 

State Sen. Edward M. Augustus Jr., D-Worcester, helped secure funding to conduct a review of the test, saying any exam with such a disparity in completion rates warranted a review. 

Last month, the state changed the test; specifically, the configuration of the wall now has two braces on it, making it easier to scale. State officials said the change was to make the wall resemble a fence, something police officers are more likely to encounter in the field than a straight wall. 

Boston police were first to try the new test; 17 of the 25 women who took it passed. Boston police supported the change, saying the results were far better than previous completion rates, and the wall provided for a more realistic setting. 

Chief Gemme still has doubts, however. He noted that the success rate among the Boston women recruits was 68 percent, although 81 of the 83 men who took the test passed. 

The chief said several women who plan to take the test for the current recruit class have built a wall to practice. He said that is testimony to their commitment, and a clear signal that the test has a bias because men don’t have to use the same practice methods. 

The chief has called for further alterations to the testing system, so that he can train recruits before they take a test, rather than having the test serve as a screening process for recruits to enter his academy. Chief Gemme has argued that a police officer’s qualifications shouldn’t be based on whether the officer can complete an obstacle course in two minutes.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

ShakeEmDOwn016 said:


> I am a female and I never had a problem with it. in all honesty, I used my top assets (that I hope most fit men dont have) in my favor to propel me over.


Yeah I wish I had that to help me!! But, I don't have that problem!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Honestly, what's next - demanding tax breaks for feminine hygiene products because men don't need Tampax?


:L:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> And if a candidate, male or female, can't do it then they should not be considered for the job.
> 
> Honestly, what's next - demanding tax breaks for feminine hygiene products because men don't need Tampax?


I 100% agree with you. If you can't do it, get the hell out.

Also, if I could have a tax break on tampons that would RULE! You have no idea how pricey those are...Condoms should have a tax break too..I mean think about it, it means there is some chlorine in the gene pool, right? Oh wait, the people who need the chlorine can't afford them...taxes are too high. haha
:baby21:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Kate, get that pill where you only have it like 4 times a year...I know some females on it and there much less bitchy then they usually are...Stilly bitchy..just less bitchy


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Ken, how much are these???I remember you telling me this the brand you use.
</IMG>


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Just like everything else with Civil Service or MPTC, they are dumbing it down to the lowest common denominator to look politically correct in the eyes of some who feel slighted. As seen with the new Fire scores, they are BANDING people together with different ranges to reach below who would normally be called.*

*I guess all you need is a good lawyer and 1/2 an argument and this state will bend to your wishes and put you on a job you may be totally unsuitable for. *

*My job used to use the McCann 100 test which is very tough and mentally demanding. We used to hire from the top of that list but if you score well on the McCann 100 test, you'll obviously be a genious when it comes to the new dumbed down version of the CS test. Consequently, we used to lose 80% of our new hires to CS departments where they live.*

*How about putting a 2' round hole in the wall so recruits can have an option of throwing themselves through that instead of over? Give them the option... Pathetic. *


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> Honestly, what's next - demanding tax breaks for feminine hygiene products because men don't need Tampax?


You know, that idea ain't half bad... :!:


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

ShakeEmDOwn016 said:


> I want to know where I can get my refund for the $150.00 I slapped down for 2 minutes of bliss.


Which time that you took it? They owe you at least $300!


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

What??? A 5 foot wall??? Sheesh, I coulda done that easy... All the PFT's I took had a 6 foot solid wall and a 6 foot chain link fence, amongst other things. I could bench press my body weight but had to practice the proper technique to get all my estrogen over that damn wall - *unaided*. And yeah, I was damn proud to accomplish that, knowing I got over the same wall as my brother recruits. I also dragged the same 165 lb. dummy they did. Sorry, Joe Dirtbag isn't gonna go easier on me 'cause I'm a "girl". Here's a news flash folks... Not everyone (male or female) is cut out for this job!!!
.
.
.
_Note to self: Submit tax deduction forms for Tampax. List them as medically necessary supplies for painful, long-term medical condition..._
_._
_._
_._


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey, you can't perform the functions of your job without feminine products. I mean, just think about how many pairs of uniform pants alone you'd be ruining in just one shift! 

I swear to God, I'm going to talk to my accountant about it.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

haha....ladies we may have hit on something GENIUS!!!! and it's all thanks to WOLFMAN!!! WOOHOO!!! Thanks buddy!


Ps...we had a chick in my academy that was able to push the same crown vic everyone else had to and I swear she weighed no more then 110lbs...will she get her ASS kicked out on the street...maybe, so I could to. Hell, I've seen some pretty big tough dudes get their ass kicked...these pre-employment PAT's truly mean nothing in the long run.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> . I mean, just think about how many pairs of uniform pants alone you'd be ruining in just one shift!


I had one lady ruin the back seat of my old cruiser when she forgot to put in her tampax...You don't even wanna know how bleach I had to use on the seat. It smelt like a commercial fishing boat for a week.


----------



## FiXXXer024 (Dec 1, 2004)

That's just nasty... lol


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Too bad the criminals won't know to go 68% easier on female officers, and not jump over walls.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Agreed!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

When I was in airborne school they did the same thing. Not enough women could pass the pt test so they simply lowered the standard....got to love eo bull shit


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

RustyShackleford said:


> Which time that you took it? They owe you at least $300!


Congratulations on passing the Lowell Academy..... Without doing any PT or DT.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Making an easy test, easier is not the answer, it just lets in more unqualified people in this field, which in MA is full of people who would get laughed out of the process in most Western or Southern States.

and for Shakemdown, no refund is needed for her, she had my back for 2 years, and is one tough bitch.


----------

